# New Member...Need help setting up betta tank



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi--

I'm a new member and I'm just bought a Marineland Eclipse 6 gallon tank. After much debate I decided on putting a betta in it, but haven't bought one yet. I thought about doing goldfish in a 10 gallon but they seemed to grow too big. I've owned a betta before and kept him in a 1 gallon hexagon, and I loved having him as a pet and I took great care of him, but I hated changing the water so often and felt bad about keeping him in such a small tank. After a few years he passed on. :rip: So I've decided to get another betta. I have a few questions about how to keep my betta etc

1) Can I keep any *other fish * in a 6 gallon with the betta?
2) What kinds of *plants * could I put in there (preferably real). I have a 2 inch florescent light?
3) Are there any kinds of *bottom dwellers, snails, shrimp, et*c that I could keep in the tank to help keep it clean without the betta fighting with it?
4) Has anyone use the Marineland Eclipse tanks and know if it's any good?

Please help me...Thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i must :hi: you to fish forums! i am not a betta expert myself, but there are lots of other people here that are. and im sure they'll be glad to help you


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I wouldn't add any other fish in a 6gal, which is fairly small even for a betta. But you could try a shrimp of some kind, cherry shrimps are nice and colourful.
For plants you probably should go with anubias nana, java fern and java moss. They don't need much fertilizers or light.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Theres Osteo and her shrimp again


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome! Well sorry for your loss! You're right to come here. I am not an experienced betta keeper but I can answer some of your questions, If I made a mistake, others will come and fix it so dun worry. 
For the 1st one, I think a 6 gal is a lil small. And plants... bettas love them so you can add some cabomba or so into the tank. Or whatever hardy, cheap plants so you can renew. For number 3... I think the previous have the ansers  and umber4, sorry I dunno.  
That's it... I hope that helps and welcome again to the Fishforums!
lol @ Lexus, hey cool avatar, fishfreaks, I love "Finding Nemo"  must steal it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey thanks! i love it too, could see it a thousand more times :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

yeah i'm thinking about switching to a 10 gallon tank instead of the six, if i do that with one male betta would it be enough room for a couple of ghost or cherry shrimp just to give the tank a little more life? I know betta are beautiful and fun to keep but with such a big tank I'd like a little more life in it. Anyone know how cherry or ghost shrimp would get along with one male in a ten gallon, because i've heard betta sometimes attack the shrimp, but they are cheap right, so I could always get more shrimp....any ideas, maybe a snail instead?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

Ghost shrimp are good because theyre cheap, (about 30 cents) small, and they're scavengers so they will eat any uneaten food, plus they're not aggresive. I dont think your betta would eat them, but just in case you might want to make sure you provide some good hiding spaces for them, plus they molt every month or so, so they need to be protected while they are anyways

Good luck with your new betta, i just got mine today and im very much inlove with him already


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

OMG GHOST SHRIMP ARE SUPER CHILL!! u know, when the eat stuff, u can see there eh..erm.. waste inside them!! :king: im king morris. MUAHS! xoxo.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

really, i dont usually like to observe there...waste.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

hey lovely ladyyy,
oh its fun stuff, try it some time.

wait.. are u SURE u havent??


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

pretty gosh darn sure ma'm


----------

